# Good old Panther piss



## dollarbill (Jun 20, 2008)

Heres one a friend of mine found in an attic .Thought ya might enjoy or get a grin at .
 bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 20, 2008)

Back lable


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 20, 2008)

lower part of back lable . Seam it was a perscription for some one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 20, 2008)

Now thats a cool bottle! I  herd of raccoon piss, deer piss,skunk piss(for hunting).But never panther piss.[8D]


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 20, 2008)

One of the cap thought it was cool .Thanks for look all. 
     bill


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 20, 2008)

bill

 It's gotta be better than the tiger piss that the Vietnamese made[:'(][/align]


----------

